# I got into a bar fight w/ bitches !!!!



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude so like im watching this like black boy band group right and like then like we start having a dance off and we get done and im all like you guys are whack u suck and some random ass dude jumps in front of me and is like dude im gonna break ur face.. so my boy yeah my boy just clocks the dude right in his dome piece ... swear to God hardest hit i have ever seen.. and the guy that stands at the door the chiller ya know he comes up and grabs my f*cking arm so i turn swinging catch him right in the eye.. and this pisses him off so he slaps me five times in the face and i barely felt that sh*t so i was like dude upper cut to your grill knocked the fat ass flat on his back man.. and im like shoulda guarded your grill bitch. and then all a sudden i was outside somehow and saw cops coming so i jumped this sorta like wallish fence thing and ran.... actually there were two cops already there but i jsut round housed them bitches then ran..

and im posting now and im a lil drunk still so im telling you about my awesome bar fight that i didnt really start .. arent i awesome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hall of fame.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> hall of fame.


qft

hall of fame plz.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i cant desifer you wangster talk.... im not black enough so you round house kicked 2 cops and got away huh? im thinkin you were a little more then just drunk lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Better than bandcamp









View attachment 116571


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

flashbacks









Wait, I never went to bandcamp


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> i cant desifer you wangster talk.... im not black enough so you round house kicked 2 cops and got away huh? im thinkin you were a little more then just drunk lol


word thats how it happened .. and then i got online and told my e friends all about it on this other forum but they all hated they called me like a 15 yr old and sh*t i was like no no no i didnt start it i didnt start it and like i was drunk .. like now my punches were weak but accurate and strong and the chiller started to cry ..

oh and i havent been laid in like 15 months so thats why i wasted my time getting into barfights to impress drunk bitches that are like 40 and overweight.. didnt work though cuz we had to run from the cops


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


thats right GG open wide for stevie


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

slckr69 said:


>


thats right GG open wide for stevie
[/quote]
Oh...Im sorry...were you talking? You lost my interest when your story went from believable (bar fight) to.............not so much (beating on cops). But good for you


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


thats right GG open wide for stevie
[/quote]
Oh...Im sorry...were you talking? You lost my interest when your story went from believable (bar fight) to.............not so much (beating on cops). But good for you








[/quote]
Stiflers Mom says check here Other thread...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

GG...sounds like you have some catching up to do. Thanks to Ridermon and Drew, we had two of the funniest threads I have ever participated in. And now, you have the spoof. slckr...you forgot to TOTALLY blow your cover...you know...from never hitting the ground while fighting the bouncer to just getting up from getting your ass kicked. I was waiting for the uppercut...gotta include the uppercut.

Tom


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> dude so like im watching this like black boy band group right and like then like we start having a dance off and we get done and im all like you guys are whack u suck and some random ass dude jumps in front of me and is like dude im gonna break ur face.. so my boy yeah my boy just clocks the dude right in his dome piece ... swear to God hardest hit i have ever seen.. and the guy that stands at the door the chiller ya know he comes up and grabs my f*cking arm so i turn swinging catch him right in the eye.. and this pisses him off so he slaps me five times in the face and i barely felt that sh*t so i was like dude upper cut to your grill knocked the fat ass flat on his back man.. and im like shoulda guarded your grill bitch. and then all a sudden i was outside somehow and saw cops coming so i jumped this sorta like wallish fence thing and ran.... actually there were two cops already there but i jsut round housed them bitches then ran..
> 
> and im posting now and im a lil drunk still so im telling you about my awesome bar fight that i didnt really start .. arent i awesome


Wow dude you rock! this reminds me of one of my fights where I was in a bar and there was this white rapper rapping like crap and I was like yo you suck and he was like yea? And my friend was like oh? And everyone was like wha? And then he came right down to me and started rappin like a bitch thinkin we were battlin or sumtin and I was like yo your rap suck wigga! and suddenly this dude got in between and was like you better step away before I break yo nose and I was like wha? And he was like yea and my boy lmao yeah my boy punched him right in da face that was louder than the bar speakers! the hardest punch I have ever seen! my boy was laughing and crapping and this wigga was like wha? And I was like yea and everyone was like yo and God was like







and wigga started bitch slapping me like whooa!! and I got dizzy but yo uppercut and BAM! wigga lost his teeth and tried to rap sh*t as he taunted me and I was like dude yo gotta cover up BIATCH! and he was like yea? And I was like whoa! and my boy..lmao! my boy Lmao! my boy..yeah my boy was like lmao!

And then this bouncer grabbed me by the neck and arm and I was like turned and WAM!! and POW!! and SLAM! ROCK BOTTOM!!! and the other bouncer was like your dead punk ass and I was like yea and he was like yo! and everyone was like wha? And BAM! SLAM! MOTHER CANUCKER WAMM!! I dropped to my knees but I got back up dude! yeah that rocks sh*t right there and being drunk rocks dude! I mean I felt nothin guess what I was like dude your screwed and he was like yo cops your screwed and everyone was like screamin' and whoa dude this rocked ass I was so pumped up that I flipped out and WAM! BAM!! SLAM!!! BANG!!! then I didn't know what happened but I was running with my boy..lmao! yeah my boy...he was like lmao with his bleeding knuckles hardest punch I have ever seen and we were like dude that ruled! lmao we OWNED!









P.S not anything against R1dermon but this is now funny silly and typing what I just did has left me mental.

DUDEEEE! so yeah now I'm like drunk yeah we owned dude! this is great dude if cops come I'm gonna WAM BAM SLAM!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM!!! SUCCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

once i got into a bar fight with the member here, R1dermon. I beat his ASS!!!

now that is a credible story


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

"And then, I was like...
View attachment 116578
"

Sincerely,
Ridermon


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> "And then, I was like...
> View attachment 116578
> "
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I *DEMAND* this be seriously conisdered for HOF!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PygoFanatic said:


> I *DEMAND* this be seriously conisdered for HOF!!!


absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One time I got punched in the face.

It was aweso-

whoah, deja vu.....


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Alright, everybody chill!! I already see B Dub lurking around, looking for threads to lock up. He did it to the first two...

Here he comes...act normal...

Tom


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

hahahahahaha lol damn i love you all. keep me laughing. i need a bowl for this


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Alright, everybody chill!! I already see B Dub lurking around, looking for threads to lock up. He did it to the first two...
> 
> Here he comes...act normal...
> 
> Tom


B Dub?









Does someone need an uppercut? (sorry, had to do it







)









nachos


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

we need an uppercut smiley


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

?

*edit... nvm just some 1...2's


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

That we do Boobah...that we do!!

B Dub...ya know...I think you guys call him Hyph...yeahhhhhhh...

Tom

Exodus!!! Hahahaha!! Thats friggin perfect for this one..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gotcha...

Now where's the uppercut smiley?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lool

View attachment 116599


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


>


thats right GG open wide for stevie
[/quote]
Oh...Im sorry...were you talking? You lost my interest when your story went from believable (bar fight) to.............not so much (beating on cops). But good for you








[/quote]









i was struggling to understand whet he was saying!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man thank god for the Ebonics Translator Otherwise i wouldn't of been lost in that first post.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> lool
> 
> View attachment 116599


Lol, but isn't that uppercut animation already like R1dermon?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> hall of fame.


f*ck that, this cant be hall of fame with out a rap battle...
/clears throat..

yo....they call me Liquid cause ill piss on your leg and i really dont want to dry hump, but ill take some head. cause id like some..
View attachment 116604

daily.. i need some..
View attachment 116605

i said i just want some..
View attachment 116606

if chick wont give me..
View attachment 116607

then she needs to..
View attachment 116608


word...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

View attachment 116611


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Winkyee said:


> lool
> 
> View attachment 116599


AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that is really funny!^ you have to get the guy throwing the upper-cut down on one knee! lol.... that was fun....


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Put this in the Hall Of Fame, right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

actually the original post was the best of all- can that get in or are locked threads not hall of fame worthy?^ open that thang back up!!!

View attachment 116614


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, this thread is friggin awesome.

Liquid and Winkyee and Drew.... just wow!









(I also like the visual 'story telling' by Bullsnake)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My favorite part of the story:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread is full of OWNAGE...!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO LMAO

HALL OF FAME

Ridermon.... id start a new account :nod:










*im cool*


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i vote hall of fame for both too probly the funniest story ive heard in a while










was it like this?? this is a fierce uppercut


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

now you guys hurt his feelings haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

humpy_3 said:


> i vote hall of fame for both too probly the funniest story ive heard in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> dude so like im watching this like black boy band group right and like then like we start having a dance off and we get done and im all like you guys are whack u suck and some random ass dude jumps in front of me and is like dude im gonna break ur face.. so my boy yeah my boy just clocks the dude right in his dome piece ... swear to God hardest hit i have ever seen.. and the guy that stands at the door the chiller ya know he comes up and grabs my f*cking arm so i turn swinging catch him right in the eye.. and this pisses him off so he slaps me five times in the face and i barely felt that sh*t so i was like dude upper cut to your grill knocked the fat ass flat on his back man.. and im like shoulda guarded your grill bitch. and then all a sudden i was outside somehow and saw cops coming so i jumped this sorta like wallish fence thing and ran.... actually there were two cops already there but i jsut round housed them bitches then ran..
> 
> and im posting now and im a lil drunk still so im telling you about my awesome bar fight that i didnt really start .. arent i awesome


Keep brawlin and you'll end up as tough as this dude:










But this guy's not as racist. Look and learn


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


>


do u touch urself to his pictures?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DAWGZ- No, I dont actually... Im just leaving my mark on this thread- I was wondering however if you jack off everytime one of your caribes chases your finger?



rocker said:


> LMAO LMAO
> 
> HALL OF FAME
> 
> ...


Well he did change his avatar... lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO LMAO ROFL AHAHAHA

IM SRRY DAWGZ BUT KINGOFKINGS FTW


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this thread was kinda funny...now its getting lame...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> LMAO LMAO
> 
> HALL OF FAME
> 
> ...


Well he did change his avatar... lol
[/quote]

lol but how bout ur vin being the biggest on here, uve gotta jack off everytime u think u have the biggest ya know...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I say-who gives a f*ck!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nice try... BUT I never once said I had the biggest vinny on here.... NEVER ONCE!- so actually not so nice try- try again?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> nice try... BUT I never once said I had the biggest vinny on here.... NEVER ONCE!- so actually not so nice try- try again?


its all good, i dont really give a sh*t lol.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well..... thanks for preventing a mess


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude so like im watching this like black boy band group right and like then like we start having a dance off and we get done and im all like you guys are whack u suck and some random ass dude jumps in front of me and is like dude im gonna break ur face.. so my boy yeah my boy just clocks the dude right in his dome piece ... swear to God hardest hit i have ever seen.. and the guy that stands at the door the chiller ya know he comes up and grabs my f*cking arm so i turn swinging catch him right in the eye.. and this pisses him off so he slaps me five times in the face and i barely felt that sh*t so i was like dude upper cut to your grill knocked the fat ass flat on his back man.. and im like shoulda guarded your grill bitch. and then all a sudden i was outside somehow and saw cops coming so i jumped this sorta like wallish fence thing and ran.... actually there were two cops already there but i jsut round housed them bitches then ran..
> 
> and im posting now and im a lil drunk still so im telling you about my awesome bar fight that i didnt really start .. arent i awesome


Keep brawlin and you'll end up as tough as this dude:










But this guy's not as racist. Look and learn









[/quote]

dude no way would i hassel the hoff man ... and is that king of kings in that second picture cuz i heard he was racist... omg did you see him call someone colored yesterday what an incredibly un PC thing to say


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats def not me jumping around with those... those... african americans! there i did it!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thats def not me jumping around with those... those... african americans! there i did it!


omg now you did it .. XENON where are you this guy just calle me an African American .. i cant believe im being so violated.

hmmm i kinda had a problem earlier calling you a racist cuz i kept thinking i was calling jesus a racist and everyone knows jesus was black and black people arent racist so therefore how could kingofkings be racist... i just wish ridermon coulda used common sense to figure that one out


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not racist... but I can tell a black person from a white person... does that make me racist?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not racist... but I can tell a black person from a white person... does that make me racist?


lol only if by how you tell is the one is stealing your crack and the other is working hard at a job that pays 100,000 plus grand a year... then yes you sir are a racist


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ive never had a problem with black people... hell im attracted to black women, its the nigg*rs I have a problem with- there I said it


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ive never had a problem with black people... hell im attracted to black *men*, its the *Women* I have a problem with- there I said it


there i fixed it for you


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i thought i was your boy? i just mean its hard not to look at some gang bangin- symbol flashin- pants around the waist wearin- hat cocked- bling blingin- gansta whos just lookin for trouble and not be just sssssssssslightly racist- but like i said i like BLACK people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I retract my 'hall of fame' vote









And, KingofKings, methinks thou dost protesteth too much...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i just speak the truth that lies within us all..... sh*t i sound like silence- im out- works over


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i thought i was your boy?


YOU'RE MY BOY BLUE!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i just speak the truth that lies within us all..... sh*t i sound like silence- im out- works over


Want some cake?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i just speak the truth that lies within us all..... sh*t i sound like silence- im out- works over


you kinda do, even chris rock says so.

hell i dont like white people that dress and act the way you described. It's not really a race thing, just a lifestyle thing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i just speak the truth that lies within us all..... sh*t i sound like silence- im out- works over


you kinda do, even chris rock says so.

hell i dont like white people that dress and act the way you described. It's not really a race thing, just a lifestyle thing.
[/quote]

Shhhhhh We're having fun messing with him.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

a "dance off"..man that is kind of gay!!!!!!....a "dance off"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

the irony in all this is that i really truly got into a fight at a bar tonight.. well outisde. my buddy bumped into some f*ck and hes like "you need to stop bumping into me" (first time he did?? by accident??) and my buddy apologizes and heads back to the bar with us. the guy comes over and gets in his face and i wasnt sure what he said but i did hear 'wait til this pace clears out' .. then later the same guy came up to me to ask where my buddy was and I said 'why does it matter?" and "why?" a bunch of times.. then finally said "i dont know, go away" and he says 'well its on you then" and my bro was pissed at this point.. so we cash out as the bar is emptying.. they left a few before us, and were waiting down the sidewalk.. we come out, my brother gets pushed.. hah, bad move! and he gets pumled after a few punches from my bro (i didnt realize it but my bro later told me he was cross eyed badly, cause he had talked to him in the bar before we left to see if there was still an issue.. so anyway crosseye got knocked the fcuk out LOLOL).. another comes to run in and i hit him square in the jaw! best punch ive ever thrown and i was drunk! it was pretty much over after that.. and we bolted.

i wish there was a fence we could have hopped but it was in the street by the parking garage :/ sorry r1 i just cant live up to that awesome fence hop :/ or that aweomse upper cut









i laughed the whole way home thinking about r1dermon and hilarious it all was! i havent been in a 'fight' since high school! what a rush!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

This bar story is full of crap. Someone is smoking crack again.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> a "dance off"..man that is kind of gay!!!!!!....a "dance off"


This is some funny $hit!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> This bar story is full of crap. Someone is smoking crack again.:laugh:


brown brown


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i thought i was your boy? i just mean its hard not to look at some gang bangin- symbol flashin- pants around the waist wearin- hat cocked- bling blingin- gansta whos just lookin for trouble and not be just sssssssssslightly racist- but like i said i like BLACK people


a, dont worry about it, your absolutly right..and no your not racist..i think 9 out of 10 people that like to cry racism are racists themselves. someone here said it was a lifestyle, well being mentaly retarded can be considered a life style too but at least they have an excuse..and i dont consider myself a racist because if i was why would i knock the living sh*t out of anyone that called me a racist to my face, i got nothing against the hiphop culture sh*t i grew up on it, i just cannot tolerate gangbangers and people that sit on thier porch all day collecting welfare throwing up gangsigns, letting thier 2 year olds run around the streets smoking blunts feeding thier kids crack nasty disgusting pieces of sh*t.. if thats a way of life that i should come to understand and respect then your out of your f*cking mind..

a my hatred holds no alliance this goes the same for inbreded white trash and illegal aliens... if thier is a race that i can be considered truley racist against, its probably and only the french







yes i have a blind hatred for the french regardless of life style and i dont give a sh*t thats never gonna change..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> dude so like im watching this like black boy band group right and *like then like we start having a dance off * and we get done and im all like you guys are whack u suck and some random ass dude jumps in front of me and is like dude im gonna break ur face.. so my boy yeah my boy just clocks the dude right in his dome piece ... swear to God hardest hit i have ever seen.. and the guy that stands at the door the chiller ya know he comes up and grabs my f*cking arm so i turn swinging catch him right in the eye.. and this pisses him off so he slaps me five times in the face and i barely felt that sh*t so i was like dude upper cut to your grill knocked the fat ass flat on his back man.. and im like shoulda guarded your grill bitch. and then all a sudden i was outside somehow and saw cops coming so i jumped this sorta like wallish fence thing and ran.... actually there were two cops already there but i jsut round housed them bitches then ran..
> 
> and im posting now and im a lil drunk still so im telling you about my awesome bar fight that i didnt really start .. arent i awesome


This should warn you to stop reading, I did


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> the irony in all this is that i really truly got into a fight at a bar tonight.. well outisde. my buddy bumped into some f*ck and hes like "you need to stop bumping into me" (first time he did?? by accident??) and my buddy apologizes and heads back to the bar with us. the guy comes over and gets in his face and i wasnt sure what he said but i did hear 'wait til this pace clears out' .. then later the same guy came up to me to ask where my buddy was and I said 'why does it matter?" and "why?" a bunch of times.. then finally said "i dont know, go away" and he says 'well its on you then" and my bro was pissed at this point.. so we cash out as the bar is emptying.. they left a few before us, and were waiting down the sidewalk.. we come out, my brother gets pushed.. hah, bad move! and he gets pumled after a few punches from my bro (i didnt realize it but my bro later told me he was cross eyed badly, cause he had talked to him in the bar before we left to see if there was still an issue.. so anyway crosseye got knocked the fcuk out LOLOL).. another comes to run in and i hit him square in the jaw! best punch ive ever thrown and i was drunk! it was pretty much over after that.. and we bolted.
> 
> i wish there was a fence we could have hopped but it was in the street by the parking garage :/ sorry r1 i just cant live up to that awesome fence hop :/ or that aweomse upper cut
> 
> ...


Three words...

p-fury fight club.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

and not only is r1deromon a client.... he's the PRESIDENT


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm honestly really really disappointed Drew.

HOW funny would that be if you decided to try an uppercut?









I get so mellow when I'm drunk, the couple of times that I did punch were weak. The only good drunk moves I did were a full nelson and grabbing the side of someone's skull to pull them off a buddy of mine.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

im telling you guys next fight i am in i am def. dropping to my knee and giving the dude an uppercut..


----------

